# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Peacekeeper

## BiZ111

*Peacekeeper* *-* *онлайновый программный инструмент для тестирования производительности веб-браузеров, предоставляемый финской компанией Futuremark.*



*ПРЕДЛАГАЮ нашим форумчанам пройти тест Peacekeeper, и публиковать здесь свои результаты  А также конфигурацию компьютера и версию браузера. Или просто очки или (что лучше) полную статистику. Для получения полной информации, после окончания теста жмём на оранжевую кнопку DETAILS. Трафик: 3-5 Мб* 





> *Rendering*
> В группе тестов Rendering измеряется способность браузера отрисовывать и модифицировать элементы HTML, часто использующиеся на типичных веб-страницах. Эти тесты в реальном времени модифицируют дерево объектной модели документа. Мера производительности в них — скорость обновления отображения в кадрах в секунду.
> 
> *Social networking*
> В группе тестов Social networking измеряется производительность типичных функций веб-страниц, таких как загрузка, сортировка и поиск данных, характерных для сайтов социальных сетей, где они используются в навигации, формах и для других нужд. Производительность в этих тестах измеряется в числе кадров в секунду.
> 
> *Complex graphics*
> Эти тесты используют Canvas для рисования и манипуляций с графикой без использования внешних модулей. Результаты этого теста не учитываются при подсчёте общего рейтинга, поскольку Canvas поддерживается не всеми распространёнными браузерами.
> 
> ...





*Вот мои результаты*:



*Opera 10.5 Beta 1 (3248)
Athlon x2 240 2.8
2024 DDR2*


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

У меня ошибку выкидывает!

----------


## Banderlogen

Меня на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] отсылает. Хотя  стоит Java (Version 6 Update 18)

----------


## BiZ111

Поптобуйте пройти по этой ссылке - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

первый пост тоже отредактировал

----------


## BiZ111

*OPERA 10.5 Final*

----------


## BiZ111

*Opera 10.6/Google Chrome 6*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
я высылаю тест, только не совсем мне понятно
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, 
> я высылаю тест, только не совсем мне понятно
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Ну и нормально всё. Нажимать только надо на оранжевую кнопку DETAILS:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А расшифровка пунктов в первом сообщении есть

----------


## BiZ111

Сейчас все бразеры затачивают именно под такие вот тесты. Не знаю, насколько это правильно.

----------

